# ER and schema design



## madhurangik (Aug 29, 2012)

I dont know whether this forum is right for this kind of question.But I dont know of any other place.

I have created a ER and schema (database design) for a project which is a project Intranet.I got relationship related multi-valued attributes (which means there is a multi-valued attribute on the relationship between two entities)

What I want to know is that is this possible?If yes how should I create the relation for this?
Please give your ideas.


----------



## Clydebrown (Oct 2, 2012)

Well. If you would like to make relationship using multivalued attributes, it is difficult to search the table or any particular valued within the column. Choose the proper value of relationship which will help you search it easily.


----------

